# Abu Dhabi job offer - need suggestions



## charam (Nov 5, 2012)

Dears,

I have a job offer from AD utilities with following details. Please suggest whether it is good offer for family or not. We are 2 + 1 child (ready for school). Your inputs are greatly appreciated.

grade-11
basic+supplement+transport allowances = AED 14000
child edu = aed 1000

housing = aed 160000 per year (don't know whether it is a cash payment of house allotment)
furniture = aed 30000 one time

medical for family
annual economy tickets for family
annual leave - 38 days


thanks


----------



## cmajewsk (Aug 31, 2010)

Not sure where you are coming from,or what the job is but that seems REALLY LOW. Even with lower rents in AD the housing isn't that good either.


----------

